# I too need to vent...



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

In the fall of 2007 I shot a nice buck that scored in the upper 150s. So i decided to bring it to the taxidermist in our area. I brought it to him the day after I shot it. 2 years later I figured he we would have it done by now. I called and called and called his business but i could not get ahold of him. Finally he called me back and told me it was done and i could pick it up anytime. So I was pretty jacked and was excited to see it. I went to his shop 8 times and he was never around naturally. After 3 or 4 nasty voicemails he finally contacted me and said he would drop it off at my house. 3 weeks after the designated date he said he would have dropped it off at my house I was coming home from work one day and low and behold there was my deer... actually just the horns hanging from my mail box by some bailer twine! :******: He didn't have the guts to bring it up to my house and give it to me face to face... lucky somebody driving by didn't steal them. Some people.. lets just say thats the last time I ever bring him something and I guarantee he will not get anymore business from my friends.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad that you at least got the antlers back. I have a similar story, but its been 4 or 5 years now and haven't seen or heard a thing after numerous calls. Right now I'd be happy to just get my antlers back even tho it was supposed to be a shoulder mount.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd freak out if I lost my horns. 2 years and you get a set of antlers back. Unbelievable. Whats the business name so no one else goes to him...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I sympathize. I don't know why it is, but this sort of thing happens with "taxidermists" quite often. It really pays to do some research and ask for & contact references when dealing with them...

My son killed a big beaver when he was 11 and I took it to a local taxidermist to get it made into a rug for him. That was 21 years ago, and I never saw the rug or even heard from the "taxidermist" again. Must have got a nice price for the blanket...

On the other hand, Risovi Taxidermy (a Nodak sponsor) does great work in a timely manner and is a joy to deal with. I've had a couple heads done there and could not be happier. He'll get my work in the future...


----------

